

Still seeking proof readers/commenters ... - RiderOfGiraffes

Hi,<p>A couple of months ago I asked what people would first like to see in a series about the P vs NP question:<p>http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1674804<p>I got some good responses, and set about writing the series.  It turned out not as easy to modularise as I'd hoped, so I've basically written most of it.<p>Here I asked for proof-readers:<p>http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1891084<p>Of course, I'm really asking for early reactions to make sure I've got the level right and haven't missed anything important.<p>I've had no responses at all.  8-(<p>Perhaps it's because I asked too much.  The idea of getting you to send me the MD5 was so I could put you in the password DB and you could access the wiki, currently only open to registered users.  Then you could comment there, or in email, and once the page was ready, I would open it to world read access.<p>But perhaps that was too much.<p>So, email me if you'd like to read this advanced first draft.  Comments also welcome.  Obviously.
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Clickables:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1674804> <\- original poll

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1891084> <\- Instructions for
registering.

------
noahc
Why not just submit it to HN or Reddit Programming. I'm sure you'd get more
than enough help making it better!

I think you've introduced too many barriers to helping you. The first rule of
getting help is to make it easy for someone to help you.

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
That's what I figured. The idea was to get a small group of interested people
working collaboratively on the wiki to make it better. I guess that was too
much to hope for.

I'll just submit it as it stands.

